# SGS3 ALL CARRIERS. Post your Speedtest results



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Im curious to see everyone's 4g results... So post your carriers...

Here's mine









Not to bad for t-mobiles HSPA+ lol... Nj

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Verizon. On the gulf coast.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

Us cellular
Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## ScrawnyB (Jun 9, 2012)

Crazy speed test when I moved to a new area week. Not sure how accurate either.









VZW 4G LTE near Harrisburg, PA

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IamN0Z (Jun 3, 2012)

VZW 4G LTE in Tupelo, MS

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

Verizon Wireless in the SF Bay Area


----------



## jgalan14 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tmobile in las Vegas 









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

Verizon 4G sucks in San Jose, CA

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## racer38 (Nov 24, 2011)

Massachusetts 4G


----------



## collinscars (Aug 27, 2011)

Gillette Wyoming Verizon 4G








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

Goldsboro, NC









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## asianfire (Jun 27, 2012)

Ran multiple at work today 
Colorado Springs, CO










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

3 bars! I love 4g!

Novi, Mi.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Better than what I was getting with VZW.










-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Vzw 4GLTE Charlotte, NC

Sent from my Synergized VZW S3 with the RootzWiki app!


----------



## ThePipeLayer (Jul 2, 2012)

VZW LTE at my house. Dallas, TX


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get this app? The market won't lemme download it. Says error processing purchase.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Poland Ohio

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Brian G said:


> Anyone know where I can get this app? The market won't lemme download it. Says error processing purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Purchase? It's free: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zwanoo.android.speedtest


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> Purchase? It's free: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zwanoo.android.speedtest


I know its free. This is what I get when I hit install on the permissions page.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recall (Jul 16, 2012)

My speed test results are,

Downloadspeed:1.787kbps
Uploadspeed:0.837kbps
I performed my internet speed test here Scanmyspeed.com
Is this good or not?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Yesterday at the State Fair in Springfield I got roughly 13 Meg down and 11 Meg up on Verizon LTE

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

From Morganton, NC

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

recall said:


> My speed test results are,
> 
> Downloadspeed:1.787kbps
> Uploadspeed:0.837kbps
> ...


That's atrocious. You using AOL dial-up?!?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Here in NYC I usually see between 30 - 40mbps. I have seen as high as 53mbps in some parts. Here are my last few I've ran.










SGS3 production


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Elizabeth City NC near the outer banks, we just got LTE so im hoping for better soon, not too shabby though


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

On vacation in Chicago.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kpt (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I win so far.

Memphis, TN. This was on President's Island which is an industrial area so I may have been the only LTE user on the tower.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

Latest test on my JB ROM


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Phoenix AZ. Running latest radios and on latest Phantom AOKP. Verizon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

What I average on StraightTalk (AT&T), it's nothing spectacular but can't complain for only $45 a month.


----------



## nick1217 (Apr 1, 2012)

Forgot to take while in the app. Wasn't on WiFi. Tmo New York

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Verizon New York.










Sent From My Galaxy S III Using TapaTalk 2.


----------



## ROOTED24/7 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kansas City, Missouri Verizon One is 4g other is 3g


----------



## recall (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi i have samsung galaxy s3 from verizon network .The Internet speed in my mobile is
download speed =1.09Mbps and
upload speed =0.87Mbps .I tested my results at Scanmyspeed.com .


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Verizons "3G" is a joke! Love their 4G though!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> What I average on StraightTalk (AT&T), it's nothing spectacular but can't complain for only $45 a month.


Damn.. I would have been happy with ST if I had gotten those kind of speeds. On AT&T I was at ~1-2mbps, and T-Mo was ~2-3.

Couldn't take it any longer, back on VZW.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Damn.. I would have been happy with ST if I had gotten those kind of speeds. On AT&T I was at ~1-2mbps, and T-Mo was ~2-3.
> 
> Couldn't take it any longer, back on VZW.


for whatever reason the S3 got way better speeds than any other phone for me on ST. not really sure why though.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

If you don't want to click the image its 34.12Mbps down and 9.99Mbps up.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I was trying to beat my record of 51Mbps down but couldn't quite get there.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordGeek (Aug 5, 2011)

AT&T LTE.. Cleveland OH.

Posted by LordGeek via his Samsung Galaxy S™III, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone, using Tapatalk.


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,Guys
I am using 5MBps internet connection and my Internet Speed is
Download Speed:4.031Mbps(0.25MBps)
Upload Speed :1.854Mbps(0.11MBps)
I got these results from this Internet speed test site Scanmyspeed.com .


----------



## SVT Cobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki

The one on the left is using a VPN and TOR. You can see w/o those on the right. Huge difference!


----------



## benbrokaw79 (Jul 27, 2012)

Verizon St. Louis MO

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

VZW EC OHIO

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------

